# NEED TO BUY a BMC seatpost ASAP



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

where can i get a BMC slr01 seatpost. I had to make adjustment to my saddle on the road i most likely over tightened it cause there is a minot crack on the back. where can i buy a new seat post? thanks


----------



## agg1979 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you go to the BMC Racing website, click "Dealers" and then "Find a Dealer".

Any BMC Dealer can get you one of these, just have them call BMC USA HQ.


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you know how much they cost? I saw one on eBay go for $11. I wanted to get it as a backup. I guess I should have.


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

BTW, does anyone know what the bottom of the seatpost is for? is it supposed to be torqued down to a certain spec? im a bit paranoid now about all these bolts and torque specs


----------



## RiDe_BMC (Jan 17, 2012)

specialized2k10 said:


> BTW, does anyone know what the bottom of the seatpost is for? is it supposed to be torqued down to a certain spec? im a bit paranoid now about all these bolts and torque specs


Hi Spec, you can easily order an SLR post through any local BMC dealer.

I'm assuming you have a 2011 SLR, correct? This is a bottom clamping post actuated by the 6mm hex bolt directly under the saddle rails.

When you turn that 6mm bolt, it pulls a carbon rod inside the post upward and as a result expands the elastomer (clear rubber block) at the bottom of the post firmly against the seattube of the frame. This should "clamp" the seat post in place. 

Now, the bolt at the very bottom of the seatpost determines how tight of a "clamp" you are going to get. There's no torque spec for this bolt so don't worry about it. Just tighten it a quarter of a turn and clamp the post until it's tight in the seattube (doesn't move or make sound).

*tldr;* tighten the bottom bolt and then tighten the 6mm bolt until your post doesn't move or make noise when riding.


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I already knew about the lockin bolt. I wasn't sure about the bottom bolt under the rubber block. I did notice that if I turned it too much the post wouldn't fit in the hole. Thanks for that explanation. The system makes sense now.


----------



## Harry John (Dec 1, 2011)

i have a seatpost clamp that i got from a walmart bike...


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

If the one you have uses a streampost I have a few moving around.


----------



## velobeats (Aug 26, 2012)

ultraman6970 said:


> If the one you have uses a streampost I have a few moving around.


I need a streampost, but I can't PM because I don't have 10 posts yet. 

Can you drop me a PM?


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

ultraman6970 said:


> If the one you have uses a streampost I have a few moving around.


Do you have any Streamposts for the 2011SL01 Roadracer?


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

twin001 said:


> Do you have any Streamposts for the 2011SL01 Roadracer?


I'm pretty sure I have one (2011)


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

uncrx2003 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have one (2011)


I'll PM you.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello I almost never come here.. you guys still need one of those seatposts??


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I am curious of the people that had needed a replacement BMC seatpost, how long have you had to wait?

I ordered a 2011 BMC SLR01 post (with the locking plug), 9 weeks ago and still no news when it will get in... I find this disturbing. Fortunately, I have other bikes I ride, if the BMC was my only rig, and I would be down for this time waiting, I would definitely be a very unhappy camper.


----------

